
Is Cancer Solvable? - ImaTigger
https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/1073110519876164
======
ImaTigger
Found an open copy:
[http://shrager.org/vita/pubs/2019JLMEIsCancerSolvable.pdf](http://shrager.org/vita/pubs/2019JLMEIsCancerSolvable.pdf)

Re "real insight", quoted from the highlight: "Current medical research tries
to minimize risk to the individual while maximizing benefit to society. Yet,
in traditional research, no attempt is made to calculate the value to society
of what may be gained by research. In contrast, GCTA seeks to maximize both
individual and societal benefit based upon explicit quantification for each.
One quantitative measure of societal benefit is information gain, which
enables the prioritization of one option versus another at a specific moment
in time. "

------
gus_massa
I can only read the abstract and it is only 41 words. Most of them are just
buzzwords. What is the real insight in the article?

